# Pro Goes Perm



## blazeno.8 (Jan 13, 2010)

So I don't know how many people are aware of the pro to perm extension.  Basically 8 eye shadows from the pro line are being introduced to the permanent line as I first saw reported by Temptalia.  When I saw the news drop I looked at the maccosmetics.com website and they're already up with descriptions and all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am soo excited because some of these colors are ones that I have been lemming after for a long time:
Atlantic Blue
(Sunny Spot)
(Free to Be)
(Red Brick)
(Goldenrod)
I only know for sure that I want Atlantic blue, but I'm interested in the others.
What are you guys planning on getting if anything?  Have any of you guys tried these colors?


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Jan 13, 2010)

i work in a partnered location (macys) & we received the shipment  already, we all got so excited! i can finally wear some pro colors to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  however i do wish that they would of added a bright pink... i miss post haste.


----------



## victoriasims (Jan 13, 2010)

There's a colour collection for these here - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ussion-154495/


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamourgirl216* 

 
_i work in a partnered location (macys) & we received the shipment  already, we all got so excited! i can finally wear some pro colors to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  however i do wish that they would of added a bright pink... i miss post haste._

 
I didn't find Post Haste very bright on myself.  I even had problems getting MUFE 75 showing up the way I wanted it to on me.  I hope that the pro colors will show up well though.  I'm even thinking of some nice color combos like Bright Future, Sunny Spot, and Goldenrod together. ^_^;


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 15, 2010)

From this collection, I got Free to Be, Red Brick and Goldenrod. Very gorgeous colors.

They also had another color that I've wanted and looked for a very long time which is Lucky Green, so I had to get that too. I will get the rest (Sunny Spot, Atlantic Blue, Winkle) at another time.


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 15, 2010)

I just heard about this, I've already got Atlantic Blue, Goldenrod and Red Brick. I love Atlantic blue and golderod, i don't use red brick as much as i thought i would.

I really really want the lucky green and free to be. They look like such bright colors, and i love the bright ones.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 15, 2010)

It's good to hear that someone else likes 2 of the ones I've been eying.  I'm really looking forward to red brick though because I love love love wearing oranges and usually deepen them up with MUFE 99, but it might be nice to have something that's in between.
As far as Lucky Green goes... I was just wondering how different this one is from Eyepopping that was released with C-shock.

Edit:
I have my colors now and they include Lucky Green.  It is not at all like Eyepopping, but the two go together nicely.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 17, 2010)

Shoulda grabbed Goldenrod and Brick Red when I had the chance!
I was at my local mac store last night and only came away with Girl About Town l/s and new Berry l/g but the whole while I was mulling over whether I had dupes!
Next time I go I'm bringing my own palettes to compare before I waste my time again. = /

Brick Red looks like a gem though, it's a beautiful red clay color!


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 17, 2010)

i went by the pro store here in chicago and picked up goldenrod, lucky green, free to be and red brick. all gorgeous! 

the jury is still out on atlantic blue & winkle, i think they're both very pretty matte colors, just not sure if i _really_ need any more blues. ya know?

sunny spot was just, eh, to me. it's kinda a mix between bitter and juxt & i have both of those.

and i already have vibrant grape from style warriors.

it's nice that these are becoming perm, so there really is no pressure to make up my mind before they sell out


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm planning on getting Vibrant Grape and Atlantic Blue. Haha, I've even planned out looks I want to try with them!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 18, 2010)

I love the Vibrant Grape that I have right now.  I just used Atlantic Blue this evening.  It = loves.


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 19, 2010)

Free to Be and Lucky Green are gorgeous colors, i picked them up today and I'm super eager to use them. I was disappointed with the other green, Sunny Spot, its slightly better than Bitter but not by much. I may go back for Winkle. It is nice to have some bright matte shades available to a wider audience.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm thinking about Winkle too... I only want Free to Be in the special packaging for the London themed collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Other than that, they're perm at stores now, so if you're near one, there's really no rush.


----------



## aninhabr85 (Jan 19, 2010)

I picked up Free To Be and Atlantic Blue... they're sooooo gorgeous!! I am so happy they made it perm colors


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 20, 2010)

Goldenrod is gorge, now to figure how to utilize it! ha


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 20, 2010)

HOLY S***! Violetta l/s just went perm!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 20, 2010)

I have easy access to a Pro store but I find it funny that I never noticed any of these colors. I got my hands on:
1. Lucky Green
2. Winkle
3. Free To Be

I'm contemplating:
Goldenrod 
Red Brick


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_HOLY S***! Violetta l/s just went perm!!!!_

 
Oh, oh settle settle everyone! It's just for Vday! But it's a must have!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I have easy access to a Pro store but I find it funny that I never noticed any of these colors. I got my hands on:
1. Lucky Green
2. Winkle
3. Free To Be

I'm contemplating:
Goldenrod 
Red Brick_

 
Some of them are new (I think 2 and 3) and one was formerly LE (1).


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes, I'm glad that these colors are perment! I did have "Golden-Rod" until I depotted it and it DIED!! I have to re-purchase that!!


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I have easy access to a Pro store but I find it funny that I never noticed any of these colors. I got my hands on:
1. Lucky Green
2. Winkle
3. Free To Be

I'm contemplating:
Goldenrod 
Red Brick_

 
okay, so i'm not the only one!!! i'm ALWAYS in the Pro store here in Chicago & never noticed them either.

i passed on Sunny Spot & Winkle, but i did end up getting Atlantic Blue.


----------



## makeuptianna (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadorepretty* 

 
_okay, so i'm not the only one!!! i'm ALWAYS in the Pro store here in Chicago & never noticed them either.

i passed on Sunny Spot & Winkle, but i did end up getting Atlantic Blue._

 
Red Brick is not that great! I opted out of that color. Its more of a ashy coral red color! I love Atlantic Blue tho!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Some of them are new (I think 2 and 3) and one was formerly LE (1)._

 
Yup, the Lucky Green was a past LE item and Winkle and Sunny Spot are brand new shadows. I know because I've checked ALL the shadows everytime I go to a MAC Pro store, LOL. But I believe Red Brick, Goldenrod and Atlantic Blue are regular PRO items.


----------

